# Headlights protecters



## welsh

can anybody help us we are looking for head lights protecters for an Adria Vision 647sg 2010 model or is there enybody that makes headlights protecters 
thanks karen


----------



## inkey-2008

Try these people.

http://www.climairuk.com/home.php?cat=9

Andy


----------



## exmusso

*Headlamp Protectors*

Possibly try this company. They have 147 choices if you type headlamp protectors in the search box.

Headlamp protectors

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## javea

I was concerned about the cost of headlight replacement on an A class motorhome, in the region of £1200 I think, so I bought some film which is designed to stop stones from damaging the headlight. As it is attached to the headlight by covering it with water and then smoothing it out to remove any air bubbles it is easy to apply, then cut off the excess with a Stanley knife. Can't be seen when finished and I haven't had a problem in 20,000 miles.

Can't remember the company I bought it from but try googling headlight film. Think it is used to protect headlights on race cars, etc.


----------



## javea

Found it - www.laminex.co.uk


----------



## mikebeaches

javea said:


> Found it - www.laminex.co.uk


I think you may have meant this link: http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/

It sounds an excellent idea and product.


----------



## javea

Thanks Mike, you are quite correct, I think a visit to Specsavers might be necessary!.


----------



## Zebedee

Not wishing to put a damper on this product, *and I am only guessing*, but I would be surprised if a laminated film can offer very much _protection _ to the headlight "glass" from stones and other missiles.

It is advertised as "_Suppliers of motorsport light protection films and coloured halogen bulbs for headlights, spot lights and fog lamps.

Our products are used worldwide on race cars, rally cars, track cars, road cars, classic cars and motorcycles_."

Is the emphasis more on preventing bits of headlamp being scattered around the track, or holding together a broken "glass" so the light will still work _(even in the rain maybe?) _. . . . rather than protecting them from breaking?

As I say, I'm only guessing, but it would be a pity to spend your hard-earned and feel confident - if the protection was not as effective as you imagined.

Worth checking out?

Dave


----------



## javea

Hi Dave,

The film itself is actually quite thick, can't remember the actual thickness but probably 3mm or thereabouts and it has certainly served me well over the last 3 years or so. Have had stones hit the front of the motorhome so presumably they will have struck the lights at some times and so far no damage whatever to the lights. For the comparatively small outlay it has given me piece of mind, just hope I am not tempting fate now.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Javea

3mm is pretty substantial! 8O 

Good to get the benefit of your experience. Nothing more reassuring than a satisfied customer, eh! :wink:  

Thanks

Dave


----------



## welsh

*adria motorhomes*

thank you all for your help on headlights protectors,we have not found any yet, but thank you javea for your help we will get the film it is a peace of mind we dont want pay out that much money if we can protect them

thanks karen


----------

